# Gastrorchis schlechteri 'Fredensborg'



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 3, 2010)

First flower open. More to follow. 







It's a big flower. No smell that I can detect. Enjoy!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 3, 2010)

crazy!
i've never heard of the genus


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beauty!!!! Great shape and super lip!!!! I suppose you will show a pic with more of that plant !! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 3, 2010)

I've never heard of either - NICE!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Berrak (Apr 3, 2010)

Lovely flower and superb picture


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice. We don't see this genus nearly as often as its Calanthe and Phaius relatives.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 3, 2010)

That's gorgeous, Tom. Excellent lighting and photo, also.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2010)

A beauty, thanx for sharing.


----------



## raymond (Apr 3, 2010)

wow A beauty


----------



## tenman (Apr 6, 2010)

Great shot. What size are the flowers?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

tenman said:


> Great shot. What size are the flowers?



I'd estimate about 8 cm across (~3").


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 6, 2010)

What's the plant size like? Similar to phaius?


----------



## nikv (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow! Quite the beauty!


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's formerly belongs to the Phaius genus. All Gastrorchis species are originate from Madacarscar. In term of plant growths and habit, very similar to Phaius. 

I do wish they are more widely avaliable thou. Andy Orchids from U.S.A occasionally have these for sale.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> What's the plant size like? Similar to phaius?



Hey Rose, yes the plant is very similar looking to Phaius, but mine is much more compact in comparison. Can't comment on ultimate size though since I just got it in the late fall. Currently it stands no more than 10" tall with a spread of about 18" (five growths in all). It has two spikes, the tallest just under 2'. I'll post more shots once it is in full flower.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, that is a beauty. Thanks for sharing Tom. Like others have said, I have definitely added this one to my must get one for a display plant list. (there are quite a few on this list, including Coelogyne schillerianum, anyone got one?)


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2010)

Fantastic flower!!!! What do yuo have it potted in?? 

Leo, I have a coel. schilleriana. I have it since january but no evidence of new growth so far!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Fantastic flower!!!! What do yuo have it potted in??
> 
> Leo, I have a coel. schilleriana. I have it since january but no evidence of new growth so far!



Thank you, hope it picks up and starts growing for you. Unfortunately we live in different countries, the paperwork for you to export and me to import is prohibitive. Anyone in the US have Coelogyne schilleriana?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> Fantastic flower!!!! ...
> Leo, I have a *coel. schilleriana*. I have it since january but no evidence of new growth so far!



Wow!!! must be a very seldom, but cool species!!! Even Clayton has no pic in his Coelogyne synopsis, and not too many pics on the web!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 8, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> What do yuo have it potted in??



I bought the plant last fall and it was potted in pure coir. I'll have to repot it soon, but am not sure what I'll put it in - probably standard Calanthe/Phaius mix - a little bark, coarse gravel, and some charcoal. It really seems to like the coir though.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2010)

*Photo Update*


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tom, those flowers are full beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful photos, as well!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 11, 2010)

That's a knock your socks off plant. I love it.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 12, 2010)

:clap: :clap: :smitten: :smitten: :clap: :clap:


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 13, 2010)

OK Tom. I am seriously miffed. My plant and yours are the same clone and you have bloomed yours.... hahah.. lucky you. oke:

Mine has gone all growth. The original 3 bulbs have put out 7 growths that are half grown now. I can only hope they all bloom. Did you repot yours? I have mine in live moss and it seems to like that a lot, as does the Phaius flavus "alba"

Brett


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 13, 2010)

Just splendid, Tom! The photo is just perfect!


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 13, 2010)

*Maxillaria fucata 'Spotter'*

Currently in bloom.






close up:






full plant:


----------



## paphjoint (Apr 13, 2010)

Spectacular
the cultivar extension "*Fredensborg*" means that it origins from Hans Christiansen's orchid Nursery in Denmark - did you buy it there ?


----------



## emydura (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW Tom. Those flowers are amazing. Never heard of them before. Great colour combination.

David


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 13, 2010)

s1214215 said:


> OK Tom. I am seriously miffed. My plant and yours are the same clone and you have bloomed yours.... hahah.. lucky you.
> 
> Mine has gone all growth though. The original 3 bulbs have put out 7 growths that are half grown now. I can only hope they all bloom. Did you repot yours? I put mine into live moss and it seems to like that a lot, as does the Phaius flavus "alba"
> 
> Brett



Brett, I didn't repot it since it was winter time and I wanted to see what it was going to do in my cold conditions (OK, I was lazy!). Seriously, about 3 weeks after getting it, it began to initiate spikes, so maybe cold is a trigger for flowering them?



paphjoint said:


> Spectacular
> the cultivar extension "*Fredensborg*" means that it origins from Hans Christiansen's orchid Nursery in Denmark - did you buy it there ?



Uri, this clone is available in Japan, and apparently other parts of Asia (Brett is in Thailand). I got mine through a nursery here.

Peter, thanks for the compliment and that is one wild looking Maxillaria!


----------

